# Quality



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Driving in Nasr City last night, I spotted an official looking building with a big sign:

National Quality Institute



Is this something new or just one of the many pleasure domes of Egyptian bureaucracy?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Driving in Nasr City last night, I spotted an official looking building with a big sign:
> 
> National Quality Institute
> 
> ...


Someone has to inspect the tat they import,got to be the right quality of tat and have all the correct spellings of course.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

part of the egyptian bureaucracy in the past during the times of the Hosni-the-thief.
Now hopefully it will be vitalized to oversee quality of products and services.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Jamjoom said:


> part of the egyptian bureaucracy in the past during the times of the Hosni-the-thief.
> Now hopefully it will be vitalized to oversee quality of products and services.


Will this include recognizing copyright laws of other countries?


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

What kinf of copyright laws.
They already exist.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> What kinf of copyright laws.
> They already exist.


I this means upholding the copyright laws and preventing the sale of counterfeit goods


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I this means upholding the copyright laws and preventing the sale of counterfeit goods


hmmm...in fact, counterfeit goods in Egypt are pretty good quality (eg designer handbags). but that's a different interpretation of "quality" I guess


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Give me an example of the counterfeit goods that you would like to stop


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Jamjoom said:


> Give me an example of the counterfeit goods that you would like to stop


I have no need to list every single item. Who are you, anyway???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Driving in Nasr City last night, I spotted an official looking building with a big sign:
> 
> National Quality Institute
> 
> ...




We have quality builders re laying the pavement on the 6th October bridge.. or so the sign tells me. 

The Institute for Engineers building always made me think this is so what is wrong with Egypti.. The E in Engineers was hanging off for years then it went missing.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

copyright law is very complicated.
I am not really sure what issues you have unless you actually mention it.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

But even though I am American, I am against any copyright law that protects big corporations especially in Egypt.


----------

